# Am i doing this right? (Crate Training)



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

I just recently bought a crate for my GSD Mya, she's 4.5 Months. She would have accidents all over the house and i finally took action and now i want to crate/house train her. I just need some tips and advice on what i'm doing to make sure im on the right path.

*Here's her schedule so far:*

*6:30AM-* Release from crate, take her outside for Potty break, give the command "Go Pee". after success then lots of praise and a treat. Return her to crate and feed her inside crate, after 10-15mins food still there i remove it.

*10AM-* Release from crate and take her outside to go potty, once again lots of praise after success. If nothing then back to crate and try again every 15mins.

*2PM-* Release from crate and take her for an hour walk/some fetch. Come back home and into the crate, feed her in crate.

*4PM- *Release from crate for potty break, lots of praise.

*6PM-* Release from crate, Take her for second walk/fetch then back into crate.

*8PM-* Feed her in crate.

*9PM- *Release her for potty break then back into crate

*10-12pm-* Release for potty break then back into crate for the Night.


Occasionally throughout the day i'll take her out to play/cuddle/pet and etc.. 

I use the commands "Go Pee" and "Crate". If she doesn't willingly go into her crate i can "assist" her right? 

Any Suggestions or comments on the schedule? Is she in the crate too long throughtout the day?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm confused. Are you home with her during the day? Personally I only like to crate dogs if I'm gone or asleep or can't supervise. If I'm at home and working on crate training I'll feed in the crate, give treats and chews in the crate, but I don't leave them in there if I'm at home and can keep an eye on them.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not an expert in crate training, but I would only crate my pups at night or when I'm not home. Other than that, they are free to be out, but under supervision. The schedule you have up sounds like too much crate time. I don't think its necessarily a horrible schedule as there are plenty of breaks, but it seems to be a bit of an overkill.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree that it sounds like a bit too much time. How is she going to learn not to go in the house if she is never loose in the house?

Crating should be done when you can't actively supervise her. 

I think crating her while she is eating is OK and keeping her there for 30-45min until she might be ready to potty. Out to potty and then supervised free time if she did her business. Always take her out after play time as that can stimulate the urge to go.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Like i said this is my first time doing this  

Yes i am home during the week since i only work weekends. So The crate should be used for her to sleep in during the night, when i'm not home and when i can't supervise her right?

I also thought it was too much crate time, i'll just use the crate for her to sleep in throughout the night, when i can't supervise her, feed her and keep her in for abit till it's potty time.

Hows this Schedule then:

*6:30AM-* Release from crate, take her outside for Potty break, give the command "Go Pee". after success then lots of praise and a treat. Return her to crate and feed her inside crate.

*10AM-* Release from crate and take her outside to go potty, once again lots of praise after success. If nothing then back to crate and try again every 15mins till she goes. 

*12PM-* Take her for an hour walk/some fetch. 

*2PM-* Feed her in Crate, 30-45mins later release her for potty break

*6PM-* Take her for an hour walk/some fetch. 

*8PM-* Feed her in Crate, 30-45mins later release her for potty break

*10PM*- Take her for Potty break then into crate for the Night


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Infamous_GSD said:


> Like i said this is my first time doing this
> 
> Yes i am home during the week since i only work weekends. So The crate should be used for her to sleep in during the night, when i'm not home and when i can't supervise her right?
> .


That is correct.

Good for you to admit you're new and to ask advice.

With my foster dogs that I can't trust in the house yet, I tether them to me with a leash while I'm at home or keep them in a confined area like the kitchen where they can feel like they're a part of everything.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> I agree that it sounds like a bit too much time. *How is she going to learn not to go in the house if she is never loose in the house?
> *
> Crating should be done when you can't actively supervise her.
> 
> I think crating her while she is eating is OK and keeping her there for 30-45min until she might be ready to potty. Out to potty and then supervised free time if she did her business. Always take her out after play time as that can stimulate the urge to go.


My thoughts exactly, i guess i was just reading the wrong articles and had the wrong approach to crate/house training.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

As Emoore mentioned, supervision is the key. Young pups can be chewing on a bone and in a split second transition to a table leg. If they're in a crate, its hard to teach them all aspects of good behavior. Better to have them by your side, but keep an eye out...little pacing mght mean nothing but it could mean I'm ready to go out and potty.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

I learned more here in just 5 minutes! This Forum is amazing.

alright here's the "improved" Schedule thanks to you guys for helping me understand the concept of crate training.

*Schedule: *
*
6:30AM-* Release from crate, take her outside for Potty break, give the command "Go Pee". after success then lots of praise and a treat. Return her to crate and feed her inside crate.

*10AM-* Release from crate and take her outside to go potty, once again lots of praise after success. If nothing then back to crate and try again every 15mins till she goes. 

*12PM-* Take her for an hour walk/some fetch. 

*2PM-* Feed her in Crate, 30-45mins later release her for potty break

*6PM-* Take her for an hour walk/some fetch. 

*8PM-* Feed her in Crate, 30-45mins later release her for potty break

*10PM*- Take her for Potty break then into crate for the Night 

*Only time she is Crated is throughout the night, when i can't supervise her, and when she is being fed and waiting to go potty(30-45mins) Other than that she will be out and supervised by me*


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Are you leaving her in her crate for 45 minutes during feeding?

I don't see any need for a "schedule". You potty often, feed in her crate, exercise as much as possible, crate when you can't watch her.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Elaine said:


> Are you leaving her in her crate for 45 minutes during feeding?
> 
> I don't see any need for a "schedule". You potty often, feed in her crate, exercise as much as possible, crate when you can't watch her.


 I think the OP was only using the schedule concept to illustrate the day with the pooch and ask the question. I would hope its not that strict.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Elaine said:


> Are you leaving her in her crate for 45 minutes during feeding?
> 
> I don't see any need for a "schedule". You potty often, feed in her crate, exercise as much as possible, crate when you can't watch her.


Yes i feed her then after 30-45mins i release for a Potty break then she will be let out in the house under my supervision.

I want to keep a schedule to atleast feed her around the same time each day. I just had the wrong concept of crate/training. I'll keep an eye on her always and take her out to the yard every two hours till she gets the idea that she can only go outside.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

How 'bout something like this:


Schedule: 

6:30AM- Release from crate, take her outside for Potty break, give the command "Go Pee". after success then lots of praise and a treat. Return her to crate and feed her inside crate.

7:30-AM, take her out to potty for fifteen or twenty minutes. Come back inside and tether her to your side. Take her out every hour and a half OR if you see her sniffing and circling. 


12PM- Take her for an hour walk/some fetch. Come back in, tether her to your side, taking her out every hour and a half.

2PM- Feed her in Crate, 30-45mins later release her for potty break. Come back in, tether her to your side, taking her out every hour and a half. 

6PM- Take her for an hour walk/some fetch. 

8PM- Feed her in Crate, 30-45mins later release her for potty break Come back in, tether her to your side. 

10PM- Take her for Potty break then into crate for the Night 

Gradually over time, you can lengthen those hour and a half intervals until the dog is telling you she needs to go out. That's when you know you can trust her.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Emoore! i will try that tomorrow and post how it went.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't know, I don't think you had the wrong idea about crate training. Just some people do it differently. We use something very similar to your schedule the first couple of weeks when we bring a puppy home. Part of the reason for this being that I want them to understand that being out in the house not in the crate is a privilege and that they can and will be crated regardless of me being there. 

Also, and again maybe just me, I hate tethering. It drives me crazy. If I'm home and not playing with my puppy, I am actively doing something and moving around the house. I've never had a puppy that just chilled being tethered. They always wanted to play, and since play with me is something I encourage I never ignored them asking. I also could have better balance. Whenever I've tried tethering they invariably trip me up. Hopefully it works out better for you. 

If I am not actively interacting with my pup, they go right back into their crate. And when ever I let them out of their crate they go right outside, do their business, and then when they come back in is when I give time in the house to play with me, train, cuddle, whatever. All of my dogs are housebroken and wouldn't pee in the house.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't see a problem with this schedule for "retraining" purposes. OP stated her pup is 4.5 mos old and was having accidents all over the house. Since she didn't do a strict crate regimen when she started out, she is basically having to back up. If this schedule is working and she hasn't had an accident for a few days, then increase time outside the crate, but ALWAYS watch her like a hawk. You don't want to have a potty accident and have to back up again. We get many older pups brought to us for crate/potty training. If they have developed the habit of going potty in the house, then we do a VERY strict program, it may seem mean, but if you are very vigilant they relearn the behavior pretty quickly. I would rather the dog be treated very strictly for a short time and be successful than spend the next 6+ months making potty mistakes and having their owners be yelling or mad at them. That is definitely worse for their confidence and the relationship with their family in our opinion.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

bocron said:


> I don't see a problem with this schedule for "retraining" purposes. OP stated her pup is 4.5 mos old and was having accidents all over the house. Since she didn't do a strict crate regimen when she started out, she is basically having to back up. If this schedule is working and she hasn't had an accident for a few days, then increase time outside the crate, but ALWAYS watch her like a hawk. You don't want to have a potty accident and have to back up again. We get many older pups brought to us for crate/potty training. If they have developed the habit of going potty in the house, then we do a VERY strict program, it may seem mean, but if you are very vigilant they relearn the behavior pretty quickly. I would rather the dog be treated very strictly for a short time and be successful than spend the next 6+ months making potty mistakes and having their owners be yelling or mad at them. That is definitely worse for their confidence and the relationship with their family in our opinion.


 I agree with the overall goal, but a part of me is screaming 'You need to spend time with the pup'. I want him out of the crate as much as I can just so I can goof around with him. And, I've always found it easier to identify when a dog has to go, when they're out of a crate. The signals might be different for each dog but they are easy to pick up if you do supervise. Also, I might be wrong, but keeping a dog exclusively in a crate and outdoors would not effectively house train. Wouldn't the dog not know not to go on the carpet in the spare room its never been in?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

crisp said:


> I agree with the overall goal, but a part of me is screaming 'You need to spend time with the pup'. I want him out of the crate as much as I can just so I can goof around with him. And, I've always found it easier to identify when a dog has to go, when they're out of a crate. The signals might be different for each dog but they are easy to pick up if you do supervise. Also, I might be wrong, but keeping a dog exclusively in a crate and outdoors would not effectively house train. Wouldn't the dog not know not to go on the carpet in the spare room its never been in?



The trick is supervising. How many people really watch the pup like they need to? I know I've read threads where people looked down, and noticed that their pup was peeing right next to them. 

And in regards to crate and outside...well it's a training stage and in a pup that is already showing housebreaking problems probably the best way to go. My pups were all initially trained that there is only the crate and outside. The ONLY place they know to potty is outside. It doesn't even occur to them to pee in the house because their understanding of potty is strictly outside. When that is a firm concept in their head- then I start introducing the house for longer and longer periods of time. This way if they should have an accident and I issue a verbal correction and then take them right outside they do have an understanding that they weren't yelled at for the peeing...but that it was in the wrong place and will generally complete their pee outside because they also have the understanding that the very first thing we do when we go outside is to potty, so it almost becomes a reflex. I view it as setting the dog up for success by limiting their options. The dog will either potty outside or it will potty in it's crate which carries a natural consequence. 

Once the dog really understands that potty only happens in the yard (and this is retraining- so what do they say? It takes 30 repetitions to learn a behavior and 90 to replace it?) then you start introducing more supervised house time to further the training- but it has to be very supervised so that outside is not just another place to potty in addition to the house.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok, I see your point and it makes sense. Maybe a situation with housebreaking problems would require a more rigid crate schedule. In normal cases, however, I still think its better to teach not to potty in the house, rather than not allow to potty in the house. Verbal corrections for accidents are often associated with the presence of the owner, rather than the location....even if the dog has been achieving some level of success with going outside. I've gotten the best results by supervising, taking the dog out often, and limiting accidents. Obviously, we're talking about a short term mean to a long term end so whatever works should be fine. I just know myself....I'm a sucker for dogs and want them with me every chance I get.


----------



## cocolola (Dec 9, 2010)

can i ask why the feeding in the crate? i only crate my girl (10 weeks old) at night - but she is outside when i'm at work and inside when im at home - admittedly the housebreaking is a slow process - she holds it in at night but can have many accidents in the kitchen if i am not watching her all the time.


----------

